# honey and diabetes



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

I am no expert on diabetes, but do know several diabetics. None of them really know the risk of eating honey or even pollen, but they have all told me they would love to.
Some dieticians simply say "it has sugar in it, so it`s bad". 
Of course honey has "sugar" in it, if by sugar they mean it is sweet, but the kind of sugar may be overlooked.
Please need some help on this, opinions, experiences, web links, etc. I tried a search on honey and diabetes, but nothing relevant came out.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm afraid there's not much hard information. There are those diabetics that purposely take small amounts of honey and believe it keeps their diabetes in check. There are those who are oblivious. Of course the sugars hit you at different times since the dextrose can be used right out of your blood for cellular metabolism, but the fructose much be broken down some. Some people believe this makes it better than sucrose which, although it gets broken down, breaks down quicker than fructose and hits all at the same time. Of course your body still has to either burn it (metabolize it) or store it, and without insulin it can't really store it.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Fructose is probably a little bit better as MB outlined.

But sugar is sugar pretty much to a diabetic.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a cut and paste from a not so flattering description of honey...


Honey is a simple sugar

There are 4 classes of simple sugars which are regarded by most nutritionists as "harmful" to optimal health when prolonged consumption in amounts above 15% of the carbohydrate calories are ingested: Sucrose, fructose, honey, and malts.
Some of you may be surprised to find honey here. Although honey is a natural sweetener, it is considered a refined sugar because 96% of dry matter are simple sugars: fructose, glucose and sucrose. It is little wonder that the honey bear is the only animal found in nature with a problem with tooth-decay (honey decays teeth faster than table sugar). Honey has the highest calorie content of all sugars with 65 calories/tablespoon, compared to the 48 calories/tablespoon found in table sugar. The increased calories are bound to cause increased blood serum fatty acids, as well as weight gain, on top of the risk of more cavities. 
sugar and honey

Pesticides used on farm crops and residential flowers have been found in commercial honey. Honey can be fatal to an infant whose immature digestive tracts are unable to deal effectively with Botulinum Spore growth. What nutrients or enzymes raw honey does contain are destroyed by manufacturers who heat it in order to give it a clear appearance to enhance sales. If you are going to consume honey, make sure it is raw, unheated honey. Good to use in special cures, but not as an every day food. It is not much better than white or brown sugar.


http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/sugar.htm


Evil Doers!!!! Honey is a Good Thing!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Now that bit about tooth decay flies in the face of science! 

Isn't there a study right now looking at the benifits to teeth due to all the antimicrobial properties in honey? I've eaten about a quart a month for the past 5 years. Recently, I made my first trip to the dentist in 10 years. He found no cavities or problems, but did recommend I pick up flossing so I did. How could it be so bad for your teeth then?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What nutrients or enzymes raw honey does contain are destroyed by manufacturers who heat it in order to give it a clear appearance to enhance sales. If you are going to consume honey, make sure it is raw, unheated honey.

Interestig they made the distinction.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Do your diabetics know what their hemoglobin A1c is? If they do, they likely know how to handle honey without your help.

What dieticians do you reference? Sounds like they are as knowledgeable as your diabetics.

Diabetics that take pills have to maintain regularity in diet calorie intake. Honey is caloric and that needs to be considered. Diabetics that take insulin can take more of it when they eat more honey.

We use only honey in our baked goods and my diabetic wife licks the jar clean. Her A1c is less than 7.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Well I meet several diabetics in a years time and most do not have a clue about their health!!

I have several ask me at the County Fair "I am a diebetic and I can eat HOney because it is natueral right?" WRONG and you did not hear that from me. I wont try to tell them that if they watch their diet they can eat some because all they will hear is "you can" so my statement is NO NO NO.

I was in the hospital this past tuesday for 24 hours,there was a guy that came into the next bed about time I was leaveing and the nurse ask him if he was on a special diet "no" later she came back and said you are diebetic and you are on a special diet and said "no I take pills" and guess what he was there to have some toes removed!!

So I am trying to say most diebtics I meet dont have a clue about being involved in their health care so BEE careful not to give them an excuse to eat Honey.

another 2 cents from me


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Adult onset diabetes is often the consequence of compulsive overeating. Most know what is appropriate to eat but as with an alcoholic, they can't control the impulse.

My wife works with such a man. He regularly eats candy bars and injects insulin to "offset" his intake.

My childhood best friends Dad lived and died as a result of this. He would engorge on food, then inject. Often he would use blood sugar as an excuse to eat more (never less). 

I have struggled with compulsive overeating myself and have particular empathy for these folks. There are many more out there than people can imagine.

As Ed stated.... Do not portray honey as health food for diabetics. It just isn't.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

"My sugars low, I need a coke."

My grandfather lived and died on sugar. 

When his sugar got low, he felt bad, so when he ate some sugar he felt better. But sugar does not make a steady flow of the sugars that the body needs. To the diabetic, sugar = feel good, low sugar = feel bad or insulin reaction. Sometimes a coke and candy bar will save the diabetic from a violent insulin reaction which also sets up the idea in their head that they need sugar (in forms like cokes) which should really only be reserved for emergency situations. 

So for diabetics on insulin, think about this; they always need something sweet around in case they are about to go into a reaction, but they are not supposed to use it for simply a sugar craveing which they probably have all the time.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll add diabeties is best avoided. Many people are susceptible due to our culture of processed food and Cola. 
I try to only eat honey for sugar. I can feel my body handles it much better than sucrose. 

I fed a friend gobs of honey to get him to avoid a reaction once. I don't know if he handled it better than the bottle of syrup I saw him use another time, or the hard candy I saw him eat wrappers and all.

[ March 28, 2006, 08:37 AM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

"but they are not supposed to use it for simply a sugar craveing"

Exactly........

My oldest brother was hypoglycemic (the opposite of diabetis). He really had to watch his eating behavior to avoid seizures or lethargy. He grew out of it in later years.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

OK, all being said, I conclude that just as bees are not the right joice for everyone, so is honey. Thank you all for replying with truly honest and down to earth statements


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I've been diabetic for 20 years this month. When I became diabetic I weighed 182 lbs and was 5'-11" tall (therefor not obese). I take two shots of insulin every day. I watch what I eat and check my blood sugar fairly regularly. I had an exam recently and was told by the doctor that if he didn't know that I was diabetic he would not have been able to tell by my physical condition. 

That being said, I use honey on a regular basis for toast, coffee and baked goods and homemade goodies. By incorporating my use of honey into my diet in a proper manner I have been able to enjoy the taste of honey without any detrimental effects. The honey is also beneficial when I need a quick boost to my blood sugar level when I've worked a little too long without proper nourishment.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Thats great!
My grandfather did not watch what he ate nor did he check his blood sugar often. 
I too would think honey would be a better "quick boost" than sucrose soda and such.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I am a diabetic and have found that the only problems occur when extracting honey. My sugar seems to increase.
Honey works great for bring me out of sugar lows.
1 tablespoon of honey when I am low brings me up in 2 to 3 minutes and has helped keep the EMT's away.
Clint


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Moderation is the key. Diabetics can eat honey just like they can have chocolate ice cream; the catch is in the amounts. Limited sweets, including honey, are okay. Coupled with exercise, medications if necessary, consistent monitoring and the occasional hemoglobin A1C test, the diabetic person can very well enjoy honey in moderation.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

The health benefits of honey (including benefits for diabetics) comes up from time to time. I offered my $0.02 a few years back on Bee-L:

http://listserv.albany.edu:8080/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind0301A&L=BEE-L&P=R1566&I=-3&X=73805942F1AF5A760B&Y=rm.allen%40gci.net


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, Guys, this is the best discussion I have read yet on Diabetes and honey. I have ask several oracles for some clarification, without results, I might add, and here is was right under my nose all the time.

Good Work, and thanks a million.

I have just written a long missive to the topic in this category entitled, "The Hibernation Diet."

If you guys haven't caught up to that one yet, I reckon you should.......... NOW!

It looks to me like there is a paradigm shift happening in relation to how honey is viewed by the rank and file, regardless of whether they are suffering from sports burn out, diabetes, obesity or excessive apitherapy!

I reckon I am curing myself as I write of Type III Diabetes, thanks to this new understanding. Yes, you are correct. There is no such thing as type 3, I have just invented it. I refuse to go get branded as a diabetic, but I know I am burning out with old age and too much sand in my distilate, and several of my symptoms are akin to those associated with diabetes. But then so are most of the ones associated with most degenerative diseases.

I think I will name the overall condition, cortisoid burn-out.

Anyway, y'all will enjoy checking out the Hibernation Diet, I guarantee it.

Cheers,

John

Anything works if you work it.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, Guys, this is the best discussion I have read yet on Diabetes and honey. I have ask several oracles for some clarification, without results, I might add, and here it was right under my nose all the time.

Good Work, and thanks a million.

I have just written a long missive to the topic in this category entitled, "The Hibernation Diet."

If you guys haven't caught up to that one yet, I reckon you should.......... NOW!

It looks to me like there is a paradigm shift happening in relation to how honey is viewed by the rank and file, regardless of whether they are suffering from sports burn out, diabetes, obesity or excessive apitherapy! There may be a major broadside coming from the establishment too! They wont be happy about losing any more customers.

I reckon I am curing myself as I write of Type III Diabetes, thanks to this new understanding. Yes, you are correct. There is no such thing as type 3, I have just invented it. I refuse to go get branded as a diabetic, but I know I am burning out with old age and too much sand in my distilate, and several of my symptoms are akin to those associated with diabetes. But then so are most of the ones associated with most degenerative diseases.

I think I will name the overall condition, cortisoid burn-out. But the cure is simple, "Get into recovery mode."

Anyway, y'all will enjoy checking out the Hibernation Diet, I guarantee it.

Cheers,

John

Anything works if you work it.


----------

